# Direct Network Sites?



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like many of the network websites have full length episodes available of newer shows. What about the older classic shows?

Do you prefer the Hulu/Amazon type sites over the network sites? Why or why not?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If I'm not watching network programming live, it is going to the DVR for later viewing on the big screen

It's call ipTV for a reason. We want and get streaming content on our TV screens, not just on the computer screen. If there is a way to get full network shows streaming directly from website to tv, let me know.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I remember reading somewhere about a device that will stream programs from websites to your TV. Can't remember what it was. I will need to go back and look.

Nick, Hulu is available on the ROKU box.

I personally use Amazon and don't mind paying per episode. It's relatively cheap and commercial free and some shows are now in Dolby Digital when run through a ROKU box.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Pretty easy actually, it's called a HTPC (Home Theater PC). Basically just a computer connected directly to your TV. So even if you have say an old laptop laying around, hook it up to the TV and you're in business.

It's all I have and it's my DVR for OTA HD (could do cable card as well but I don't pay for TV anymore), Netflix, Hulu and any streaming service under the sun. Also just pull up a web browser if needed and go direct. I do this for TNT since TNT only makes their shows available on Amazon or iTunes for a couple bucks (or more) and episodes and no way I'm paying that. Not when they make them available 7 days after broadcast right on their web site for free. So that's what we do. :blink:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> I remember reading somewhere about a device that will stream programs from websites to your TV. Can't remember what it was. I will need to go back and look.


Might be thinking about PlayOn. Basically it runs as a server on your computer and then any DLNA client can stream stuff from it. So if your TV is DLNA or perhaps a receiver or other box (not sure if Roku is for example). It works ok but has it's own issues and cost. If you got a computer/laptop you can plugin directly might as well do that.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

bonscott87 said:


> Pretty easy actually, it's called a HTPC (Home Theater PC). Basically just a computer connected directly to your TV.


That's what I'm using, but I wasn't sure you could extend the viewer to the TV screen instead of the small browser window.

Edit>

This is going to take some getting used to. Some sites want Flash, others seem to want something else. I can run a separate browser on the big screen and select Full Screen mode from the video player, but the controls are limited (Pause, Stop, FFwd, etc.)

Then there's the Zone thing. I can get some news clips from BBC and CBC, but not some of their show episodes.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> That's what I'm using, but I wasn't sure you could extend the viewer to the TV screen instead of the small browser window.


From below you may have found this but I haven't found a site yet that doesn't have a "full screen" option in their player. Some players are better then others though. SyFy's player for example is terrible. But then there is no need for it since all the SyFy content is in Hulu already. TNT's player is actually very good and streams in near HD if not actual HD. Looks crisp on my HDTV anyway.



> This is going to take some getting used to. Some sites want Flash, others seem to want something else. I can run a separate browser on the big screen and select Full Screen mode from the video player, but the controls are limited (Pause, Stop, FFwd, etc.)


Yep, controls will be limited. That's why I keep my remote with built in mouse around so I can quickly hit pause if I need to. Or just grab my keyboard. But hey, it's free and the wife doesn't have an issue needing to use a keyboard once in a while to watch Leverage because it's free. :blink:

On my HTPC I just keep Flash and Silverlight updated and that takes care of all streaming I've run into so far.



> Then there's the Zone thing. I can get some news clips from BBC and CBC, but not some of their show episodes.


Not much you can do there other then use a proxy service to make your IP address appear to come from those countries. Same thing for people there, they would need to use a proxy to make their IP appear to come from the US to stream our networks.


----------

